# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Ты защитил свой BIOS?

## santa13

*Парольная защита*
*Security Setup (Функция защищенной настройки)*
Опции: 
Set Supervisor Password,  Supervisor Password
Change Supervisor Password
В большинстве версий BIOS можно использовать два пароля — так называемые пароль пользователя и пароль администратора. Если вы хотите задействовать парольную защиту, то должны задать оба этих пароля. Пароль пользователя позволяет только просматривать значения в BIOS Setup, без возможности их изменения (за исключением некоторых самых «безобидных», типа установки времени и даты), а пароль администратора дает полный доступ ко всем настройкам в BIOS Setup. 
Выбор опции System настроит BIOS на запрос пароля при каждой загрузке системы. При выборе опции Setup, пароль потребуется только при попытке доступа к настройкам BIOS. 


*Защита Flash-памяти*
*BIOS Flash BIOS Protection (Функция Flash защиты данных)* 
Опции:                                                                                         
BIOS Flash Protection,  BIOS ROM Protect
BIOS Sector Protection,  Flash BIOS Protection
Flash Protection,  SuperBIOS Protect
Позволяет защитить Flash-память с BIOS от перезаписи. Включение этой опции позволяет не беспокоиться о случайной перезаписи кода BIOS по невнимательности или в результате злонамеренных действий (к примеру, вируса).

Не забудьте только перед обновлением содержимого BIOS материнской платы отключить эту опцию установив Disabled, а после успешного окончания процедуры вернуть прежнее значение.


*Антивирусная защита*
*Boot Sector Virus Protection  (защита загрузочного сектора от перезаписи)*
Опции:                                                                                         
Anti-Virus Protection,  Boot Sector Protection
Boot Sector Virus Protection,  Boot Virus Detection
Fixed Disk Boot Sector,  Virus Warning
Когда опция включена, BIOS выдаст предупреждение каждый раз при попытке обращения к загрузочному сектору или к таблице разделов (mbr). Лучше, по возможности, оставить эту опцию включенной. 
При переустановке операционной системы опцию следует поставить в значение Disabled только на время ее установки. Также многие утилиты диагностики диска, которые обращаются к загрузочному сектору могут выдавать сообщение об ошибке. Следует сначала выключить эту опцию перед тем как использовать эти утилиты.


>>*UPD:*
*BIOS Setup возможность загрузки по сети*
*PXE Boot to LAN*
Опции:
Boot From LAN First,   Boot to Network
Включает загрузку компьютера по сети. Эту опцию лучше поставить на Disabled(выключена). :Wink: 

**Enable* - включено, *Disable* - отключено

P.S как минимум незабывайте ставить пароль на bios!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

Судя по интервью с Джоанной Рутковской (на антималваре можно почитать) вирусы в БИОС это не то что экзотика, это вообще не реально. По крайней мере на машине домашнего пользователя.
К чему тогда паролить БИОС?

----------


## Rampant

БИОС паролят, от шаловливых ручек))

----------


## TANUKI

> БИОС паролят, от шаловливых ручек))


Ну... получается, что если я за ноутбуком сам сижу, то паролть БИОС мне не нужно  :Smiley:

----------

